# Cannot mount SMB share in terminal



## digitalshepard (Feb 1, 2011)

I am working on a script to mount a samba share and do an rsync backup in 10.6. While rsync works fine in terminal, I cannot get the share to mount.

I use the following syntax

```
mkdir /Users/shepard/Desktop/Juice/
/sbin/mount_smbfs //:@192.168.1.1/tmp/mnt/Juice /Users/shepard/Desktop/Juice/
```

...and get the following result...

```
mount_smbfs: mount error: /Users/shepard/Desktop/Juice: No such file or directory
```

If the volume is already mounted in Finder, the path /Volumes/Juice works with no problem. However, I want to automatically mount the share from the script even if it isn't mounted in Finder.

I've spent a solid 6 hours researching this with no answer in sight, so answers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## adamvaldez (May 2, 2011)

May be this can help you http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/


----------

